# Brad Nailer for Fiber Cement siding?



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys I am new to the forum but will be doing a lot of projects on a new house that I am buying. There are some areas I will be tackling that I have not had much exp in before.

First: Siding

I am going to be putting up the hardie board stucco finish siding 4x8 sheets and I live in Central Florida where the humidity doe snot change much.

I have a nice brad nailer and was looking to use that with the galvanized brad nails every 6" on the siding. Will this work and last for more than 5 years?

I really don't want to spend 300 on a new gun just for siding, but I will if i have to. I am on a budget lol

Thanks

Joseph


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope never going to work, I highly doubt they would even go though the Hardee never mine being to small a gauge, not outdoor rated (even the galvinized ones, read the box).
They also have way to small a head so they would have 0 holding power. 
I use the Bostich siding gun with coiled galvinized ring shak nails and love it.
It can also be used for other jobs. I've used it for fencing, building simple boxes, wood siding, wood trim that's going to be covered with coil stock.


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

Sort of figured


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Nope never going to work, I highly doubt they would even go though the Hardee never mine being to small a gauge, not outdoor rated (even the galvinized ones, read the box).
> They also have way to small a head so they would have 0 holding power.
> I use the Bostich siding gun with coiled galvinized ring shak nails and love it.
> It can also be used for other jobs. I've used it for fencing, building simple boxes, wood siding, wood trim that's going to be covered with coil stock.


Thats sort of what I figured but the guy at home depot said that it would be fine every 6 inches.. lol

What about a 15 gauge finishing nailer?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's your problum you listened to someone at a box store, If they knew what they were doing they would not be working there.

No small head, form of nail is ever going to work.
Depending on how much you have to do roofing nails can work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cpobostitch.com/factory-...1-r,default,pd.html?start=8&q=Siding nail gun


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

joecaption said:


> That's your problum you listened to someone at a box store, If they knew what they were doing they would not be working there.
> 
> No small head, form of nail is ever going to work.
> Depending on how much you have to do roofing nails can work.


Agreed I guess I Will go ahead and buy the framing nailer that shoots Shoots full-head nails 2" to 3-1/2" long - a little more expensive but still cheaper than the actual siding nailer. And will use it for other projects as well

THanks


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

how much is it to rent one?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I tryed using a framing nailer and it did not work for me. Nails just bent and it shatered the materail because the nail gauge is to big I guess. 
I tryed a Pas Load and a Porta Cable air powered and both would not do it.

Go on the James Hardee web site and see what they suggest, that's what I did before buying my siding gun.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

2 3/8" ring shank nails for the framing gun should work just fine. Set the air pressure and nail depth adjustment on the nail gun so that it does not sink the nail head past the face of the siding. If the nail does not fully set give it a tap with the hammer, that is better than setting them to deep. 

the siding gun is way better though for hardie type siding and as Joe mentioned the framing gun will blow nails out more easily because of the nail shank diameter and resistance of the cement siding. the nail heads for the siding gun are much smaller and work better for exposed nail application too. 

for either nail gun you want to use ring shank nails for the best hold.


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

hand drive said:


> 2 3/8" ring shank nails for the framing gun should work just fine. Set the air pressure and nail depth adjustment on the nail gun so that it does not sink the nail head past the face of the siding. If the nail does not fully set give it a tap with the hammer, that is better than setting them to deep.
> 
> the siding gun is way better though for hardie type siding and as Joe mentioned the framing gun will blow nails out more easily because of the nail shank diameter and resistance of the cement siding. the nail heads for the siding gun are much smaller and work better for exposed nail application too.
> 
> for either nail gun you want to use ring shank nails for the best hold.


Thanks guys.. .Sorry to ask such a noobish question just I don't have much exp with the hardie board. and ot used to dealing with siding. When i close on the house on monday I will take before and after pics. Should be fun at the end. lol


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and down load the installed directions on th Hardee web side.
Done wrong and things can go down hill fast.


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Do yourself a favor and down load the installed directions on th Hardee web side.
> Done wrong and things can go down hill fast.


Yeah I downloaded it already and called them, but business hours are over so will call them back tomorrow. 13 gauge nails are the standard for siding nails but I found 12 gauge 2 1/2 inch framing nails ring shank that I think should work just fine.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...hank+framing+nails&storeId=10051#.UC3U791lQXE


----------



## JtProCaddie (Aug 17, 2012)

JtProCaddie said:


> Yeah I downloaded it already and called them, but business hours are over so will call them back tomorrow. 13 gauge nails are the standard for siding nails but I found 12 gauge 2 1/2 inch framing nails ring shank that I think should work just fine.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...hank+framing+nails&storeId=10051#.UC3U791lQXE



I was able to find 2" and 2-3/8" ring shank .131 framing nails that fire from the framing gun I just bought today.. Tested it out and with some adjustment fires perfectly and stops flush with with hardie board. 

Thanks guys for the advice when I close on the house and its final I will post some pictures.

Thanks again!


----------

